# Bomar Archery Products?



## jmoose77

Neil, I believe Eders sells bomar cable slides. Could be the same company.


----------



## Harperman

NeilM said:


> I managed to pick up a 9 1/2" Bomar hydraulic stabiliser from eBay the other day. It is quite heavy, but is really nice on the bow and has helped with my occasional tendency to push the bow too hard on release.
> 
> I can find nothing but an address for Bomar on the net, can anybody tell me anything about them?
> 
> I assume they are not the same company as Bo-Mar. I used to have a Bo-mar rib and adjustable sights on a competition revolver some years ago.


...Neil, I think that Bo-Mar is out of the stabilizer biz...I also have a BoMar Hydraulic,, it's black, and alomst 12" long, and front-weighted..some were front weighted, some were back-end weighted..A fella at the local shop has a BoMar longrod, in silver...I was shooting a flatbow when those stabs were the going thing, back in the mid-90's...I know that alot of shooters liked them becuase they do take alot of "Jump" out of a bow...I wish that I'd known that You wanted a BoMar, I would have sent You mine cheap, but shipping to the U.K. might have been too much $$...let "US" know how You like it.....Take Care...Jim


----------



## NeilM

Thanks for the replies. 

I was not particularly looking for a new stabiliser, but I recalled seeing positive things about the Bomar so I put a bid on it and picked it up for next to nothing.

I must give it a try on my PSE Mojo, I bet it will really take the jump out of that bow.


----------



## Harperman

Neil...We put my 12" BoMar on my buddies MoJo, and it really helped...Off topic, , but I really liked the draw cycle on the MoJo, and the grip, and the bow over-all...Why the heck do they have to have so much jump to them?...it's like a teaspooon of crap in a gallon of icecream...it aint alot in there, but it's enough to ruin all of it...L.O.L....Take care...Jim


----------



## NeilM

Jim, that's very well put.

The hand shock / jump is my only complaint about the Mojo and is the thing that stopped it becoming my No.1 bow.

I put the Bomar on and tried it and although it still jumps it goes straight forward now, so I can sort of live with that. Shame I already bought another Constitution!

I have shot some pretty quick compounds in the past, none of them parallel limb, bows like the Martin Rage with Fury cams, and although they used to vibrate, I never recall forward shock like the Mojo.

I would love to try a MoneyMaker, but I don't think there are any over here, so I would have to stick my neck out (again) and order one in.

Might spend some time this weekend, working on the Mojo instead


----------



## Limey

Neil.....

I have used Bomar stabs for years and they are fantastic, I have 3 11.7 inch stabs and one 24 inch. Their hydrolics have been the most effective I have shot and as Jim said they are not made any more.

On the label it will have a reading such as 0-0 or similar this wll tell you if it as additonal front or rear weighting builr in or if 0-0 its neatral.

In fact I saw this item on ebay but as it was the short version and I already have some I passed. I am glad in ended up in your hands. They are the best shorter stabs I have ever used, so good I sold my Doinker Elite as they just don't compete.

The closest thing to them around at the moment are possible the Stealth range which have a physicla similarity and are also hydrolic. All my finger shooting bows are shot with Bomars and have been since about 1995. My Apex 7 with a release also uses a Bomar but a longer version.

My Apex 7 with a Bomar!


----------



## NeilM

Thanks for that Limey.

I have tried it on both the Connie and the Mojo and I really like it.

The one I bought has 0-0 on the label and I could feel that it had a neutral point of balance.

I'm going to put it back onto the Connie and use it for a while. It is heavier than I prefer, but I really like the shot to shot consistency it brings.


----------



## Limey

If its too heavy ..... add some back weight on the riser for a better balance.


----------



## NeilM

I don't want or need to add any weight, there is more than enough now thank you!

The bow balances well, very neutral, which is probably helping the shot as well.


----------



## Reddirt

In 1996, this was the info:

Bomar Archery 
Address: 1095 Goodrick Dr. 
Tehachapi, CA 93561 
USA 
Phone: 661-822-4671 
Fax: 661-822-9466


----------



## parker-3

Bomar Archery
1095 Goodrich Dr.
Tehachapi, CA. 93561
Phone 661-822-4671
Fax 661-822-9466
I don't know if Scott still builds stabilizers but he moved the weight in my 12 inch from front to rear last spring. Have shot these stabilizers since the late 90's and love them.


----------



## xxTreMeties'xL

*Bomars Hydaliuc Stabilizers*

I am happy you started this thread !! Thanks...

One because I have just orderd a new bow that I am going to multi purpose for Competition and Bowhunting and am going to outfit her with a Bomar thanks to this thread.

Two because I have been watching The Net for close to 6 months looking for a Black Bomar with no luck !! and if it wasnt for this thread I wouldnt of found the phone number that is listed here for Scott Bomars Machine Shop !!

Three to let you all know that I called and ordered a 11.5 forward weighted Hydraulic Stabilizer for my new Bow at 4 pm PST today Sunday March 24th 2013 ...... So yes Bomar Stabilizers are still being made and sold .... and Again Thanks Guys !!

Anyway I cannot afford 2 bows like back in my single days with no woman and no 2 daughters tagging along .... otherwise I would have one for competitition and one for hunting .... 

sooooo.... with that being said..... For the competition side of my new bow I definetly want a weight forwarded 11.5 Bomar done in realtree AP Snow Hydrodip or in Anodized Black if I cannot find a place to get it hydrodipped in the new AP Snow Camo Pattern......( if anyone knows where to go to get it done please let me know)

Why am I going old school ???? ..... Because they are the very best dampening stabilizer ever made IMPO !!! 

As I have tried countless stabilizers over the years and spent lots of loot in the process.... and I dont have the funds these days to experiment !! So Im going with what I personally know works from my hands on past experience .... 

Now I'm sure the manufacturer of the bow I just ordered and am waiting patiently for will say " Look our bow is dead in the hand and damn near vibration free so you dont need all that stabilizer" and its probably true but back in the day with Magnesium risers and the newer cut heavy aluminum risers combo'd up with the cam designs of the day made for that "perfect tuning fork type vibration style bow" .... sheesh mine sounded like a .22 caliber rifle going off when I released an arrow to boot.... and after trying everything out there ... I screwed a Bomar on ..... anddddd alll that vibration was gone !! 

I know that is not the deal for most of the top of the line bows with todays technologically advanced limbs Cams and risers.... so the answer is to the Why?? is because it worked back in the day for those "hand vibrators" ... so I know it will be overkill on my new bow and that is not a bad thing !! besides the fact that they have a simple awesome aesthetic appeal to boot.

As stated here in this thread by a couple peeps that obviously ran the comp curcuits back in the day and knew Scott Bomars Hydraliuc Stabilizers was all the rage and the "Go To" Stabilizer during the mid 90's.....Like them ....I want to confirm like they already did that these stabilizers were the very best for eliminating all vibration out of the" hardest vibrating or tuning fork" type bows .... and is my choice for my new bow heading my way !!! and for those who may have a issue with dampening I say if you can find one give it a try .... never know might be the ticket !!

Did I say Thanks ??? ... LOL ..... You all helped me find the last piece to complete my new bow on its competition side!!

xxTreMeties'xL / Phil


----------

